# Investment Analyst jobs



## amber202 (Sep 12, 2014)

Good Day everyone,

Are there good career opportunities for expats in the finance field in China especially for those who only English?

What is the market like for* junior level* Investment Analyst (IA) jobs.

I am at Level 3 of the CFA Program. However, I have little to no direct IA experience however I worked for over 5 years as a researcher in a securities regulator.

Thanks


----------



## redex (Jun 12, 2012)

I am in a similar position. I work as an accountant in the UK (mid level sort of position) and wish to get a finance job in China. However I only speak English and from speaking to recruiters and one person on this forum it seems it will be very difficult to get this sort of job only speaking English.

My plan is to move out to China for three months try to pick up as much language as I can. then start applying to jobs in China or Hong Kong

From what I have read so far it seems to be mostly the top level (eg Finance Directors, Investment Bankers) who easily get job in China

Sorry this isnt very positive, I would like to hear other peoples comments.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Maybe you should head for Hong Kong. You can stay for 6 months without a visa for UK citizens.

Learning chinese in China and then going to Hong Kong is also not a good idea as in Hong Kong the major language is Cantonese and it is different from Mandarin.

If you really want to do this work in China then there are few opportunities but Shanghai may be a better bet rather than Guangzhou.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Zhongshan Billy said:


> Maybe you should head for Hong Kong. You can stay for 6 months without a visa for UK citizens.
> 
> Learning chinese in China and then going to Hong Kong is also not a good idea as in Hong Kong the major language is Cantonese and it is different from Mandarin.
> 
> ...


Plus one on Shanghai or Beijing for that matter, Shanghai is the financial center, and around the Bund area you will meet a lot of people working in your chosen profession. Guangzhou is more of a world trading hub.


----------

